# Pc to tv cable?



## slookie (9 Mar 2010)

Hi I bought this model on e bay last week, but when I connect it up the picture isn't great with lines going through it.
[broken link removed]

Anyway, I am returning it tomorrow. My question is am I buying the right type of cable or should I be getting a different one? Am mostly going to be using it for watching movies. I have a 42inch plasma tv which is 2 years old. Someone mentioned a vga cable, or dvi? Sorry am new to all this so if anyone could recommend what and where to buy?
Thanks


----------



## Towger (9 Mar 2010)

Post exact model of TV and PC.

I order of preference you want a DisplayPort (nothing has it!), HDMI, DVI or VGA cable.


----------



## mathepac (9 Mar 2010)

+1 As per Towger above, what connections do you have?


----------



## slookie (9 Mar 2010)

The tv model is Samsung PS42Q96HD and the laptop is dell vostro 1500. Thanks


----------



## Towger (9 Mar 2010)

[broken link removed]

VGA Cable and 3.5mm stereo jack plug cable for sound. This TV has a native resolution of only 1024x768!!! so you _may _have to lower the resolution of the laptop to 1024x768 for a good picture.


----------



## slookie (9 Mar 2010)

Is that the best job for it? Is it not a good quality tv? Suppose it is 2 years old.


----------



## slookie (10 Mar 2010)

Towger, is it vga to vga cable? Is there a cable that i can connect to the red, yellow and white holes in side of the tv...like the Nintendo Wii? Would be a lot handier?


----------



## paddyc (10 Mar 2010)

Just get a hard drive media player with a hdmi interface and forget about the laptop


----------



## slookie (10 Mar 2010)

Ok ur just confusing things now! Back to the vga cable...


----------



## Towger (10 Mar 2010)

A standard VGA cable, keep it simple. Try one off a computer monitor. The sockets at the side are composit video and left and right audio, you will need adaptors and the quality will be crap.


----------



## Sansan (10 Mar 2010)

VGA cable is nice and handy, I got on out of a shop in Moore st, for the life of me I can't rem the name but it's a red shop front next door to a pc repair shop, the guy has every sort of cable you could imagine and he was pretty sound he said any prob just bring it back full refund, it cost 12 euro works perfect, I have 42 inch philips HD, on my tv it will only work on scart plug 2, it's a philips thing, wish I knew that before I spent half hour curseing at it, but cable itself was perfect, VGA with audio Jack


----------



## Towger (12 Mar 2010)

The OP has a laptop, so would need to buy a new laptop with HDMI.
Actually the problem I have found with a Samsung HD TV (LE40B530) and HDMI/1080P output from a PC is that the TV crops the picture on all sides, unless you fiddle with the Picture Size adjustment on the remote. You would not notice the cropping if watching a film etc from another HD source. There are a number of reports of the same problem on others forums, which points to a bit of make-believe on the specs of some TVs.


----------



## slookie (12 Mar 2010)

Got vga cable today and phono jack. Connected it all up but can't get it on the tv? When I go into source, theres Tv, AV, Ext 1, Ext 2 and DTV all highlighted....pc is there but its not highlighted so can't access it? Any hints???


----------



## MANTO (12 Mar 2010)

If you search Youtube there are example videos that might help?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjb0pzQOCX8


----------



## Towger (12 Mar 2010)

slookie said:


> Any hints???



You need to get the laptop to send a signal out the VGA port. This can be done by holding the blue/green Fn Key and pressing the screen key, normally a numeric key. This will toggle the laptop beteen sending the screen between the Laptop or TV, Laptop and TV and verious other modes, depending on model and drivers etc. You should also be able to do the same from the graphics card control panel.


----------



## slookie (12 Mar 2010)

ok but whats the blue/green Fn key?


----------



## slookie (14 Mar 2010)

Fto...that doesn't work, either does pressing the FN key...so confused.


----------



## coldcake (14 Mar 2010)

FN button plus f5 button for me. Your F keys may have a pic of a computer and PC. Hold down the Function button (FN) and press the F5 key. I can also do this by going into my video card. I Have ATI icon on my try and when I click on this it guide me through the process. Make sure you update your display driver. I use a vga out with external speakers for sound. Make sure you have your tv on the correct source input


----------



## slookie (14 Mar 2010)

Ok coldcake, how do I go into my video card? Also updaate display driver. And what should be my source input...its not ext 1 or 2


----------



## slookie (12 Jan 2011)

Hey guys, sorry for bringing this thread back up again. So i got a vga to vga cable which works perfect for picture...quality is very good. I got a 3.5mm stereo jack for the sound but I cant seem to get it to work. This model..[broken link removed].
Maybe I haven't it connected up properly. I presum the red and white cables go into the audio in sockets at the back of the tv, and the other end in the headphone socket? The back of tv looks like this...
[broken link removed]
Any help appreciated.


----------



## Towger (12 Jan 2011)

Wrong cable, you need one with a 3.5mm Stereo jack on both ends.
Then plug it into the PC Audio input on the TV.


----------



## slookie (12 Jan 2011)

Thats the slot beside where the vga cable goes in the back of the tv? Pfff...yer man on e bay told me that was the cable I needed. Should have come here first!


----------



## Towger (13 Jan 2011)

Yep and Yep. 
You can use the other cable for some of the other video inputs. As you are using the VGA input for the picture (PC selected on TV), it expects the sound to come in on the PC audio input.


----------



## chicote (14 Jan 2011)

*Blue screen when connecting my laptop to TV*

Hi Towger and Slookie.....I'm hoping you might be able to end my blue screen frustration! When i connect my laptop to my TV using a VGA cable and then change the screen resolution my TV changes to my PC wallpaper for a second and then it goes to a blue screen, however if I move my cursor on the laptop desktop all the way over to the left it eventually appears on my TV...i can even right click and I get options i.e. properties etc, new folder etc. Have you encountered this problem Slookie? and can you provide a soloution Towger?  As an added bonus could you provide a link as to which sound cable i need to use? Any help would be greatly appreciated....


----------

